#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Placement Details & Records >  >  IIT Patna 2012 Placement Report

## vipul_chaudhary

*IIT Patna 2012 Placements

*
The Indian Institute of Technology, Patna epitomizes and reveres this limitless power in every way of its life and functioning. Established as an institute of national importance through an act of parliament in 2008, IIT Patna strives to provide world class education and an intellectually stimulating environment in an endeavor to develop well rounded individuals with technical and professional competence of the highest degree.


The Training and Placement Cell of the institute handles all aspects of placements at IIT Patna for the graduating students of all departments. Right from contacting companies to managing all logistics of arranging for tests, pre-placement talks and conducting final interviews the Training and Placement Cell officials and volunteers provide their best possible assistance to the recruiters.


*Detailed Placement Stats:

*

CSE
EE
ME
TOTAL

Number of Students Registered
38
23
22
83

Number of Offers given
37
23
23
83

Number of Placed student
34
18
20
72

Placement Percentage
89.47
78.26
90.91
86.75

Average Package
7.59
6.04
7.16
7.08












  Similar Threads: NIT Patna M Tech admission 2014 | GATE 2013 cut off | NIT Patna fee | NIT Patna placement DTU 2012 Placement Report NIT Surat 2012 Placement Report/Stats NIT Hamirpur 2012 Placement Report/Stats NIT Agartala 2012 Placement Report/Stats

----------

